# Lighting for 46 gallon Bowfront



## The Plantman (May 5, 2010)

The Dude said:


> I've searched and searched. I'm redoing my 46 gallon bowfront and 20 gallon with live plants. Have everything planned out, but can't find lighting info. I have a 36" eclipse (came with it) and a 24" that I have laying around. They are T8 but can't find wattage. Or I can get a nova extreme t5HO 2 x 39 watt 36". This is a low-tech tank. Same situation for the 20 gallon. Suggestions?


I'm using a 2 X 39watt 36 over my 46 bowfront but it's a high tec tank.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to TPT!

You don't want to put T5HO over your tank unless you also want to put CO2 on it.

My recommendation is a Coralife T5NO. That's what I run over my own 46gal (link in my signature). I got mine from www.bigalsonline.com.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

The Dude said:


> I've searched and searched. I'm redoing my 46 gallon bowfront and 20 gallon with live plants. Have everything planned out, but can't find lighting info. I have a 36" eclipse (came with it) and a 24" that I have laying around. They are T8 but can't find wattage. Or I can get a nova extreme t5HO 2 x 39 watt 36". This is a low-tech tank. Same situation for the 20 gallon. Suggestions?


The T8 bulbs are probably 30 watts each which would be fine for low tech. Another option for low tech would be:

http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Li...eries-Double-Linear-Strip-Lights.html?tc=fish

Unless you are going with pressurized CO2, I would stay away from HO T5s.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

lauraleellbp said:


> Welcome to TPT!
> 
> You don't want to put T5HO over your tank unless you also want to put CO2 on it.
> 
> My recommendation is a Coralife T5NO. That's what I run over my own 46gal (link in my signature). I got mine from www.bigalsonline.com.


Thank you. I just got back from checking 3 stores near me. 1 that is 25 miles away carries it and it's only $60, but he won't have it until tomorrow. I'll go later in the week and pick that up with some substrate. Is that fixture enough? It's less than 1 watt per gallon?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The Dude said:


> Thank you. I just got back from checking 3 stores near me. 1 that is 25 miles away carries it and it's only $60, but he won't have it until tomorrow. I'll go later in the week and pick that up with some substrate. Is that fixture enough? It's less than 1 watt per gallon?


The WPG guidelines don't really apply for the newer T5 and T5HO technology. I actually have to dose Excel from time to time on this tank, since once the plants get tall (close to the light) they tend to start getting algae.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you. I got the fixture today. I just need to break down the tanks and get them over to my new place and back up and running by Tues. I'm hopin for some very nice Angels to arrive then


----------



## The Plantman (May 5, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> The WPG guidelines don't really apply for the newer T5 and T5HO technology. I actually have to dose Excel from time to time on this tank, since once the plants get tall (close to the light) they tend to start getting algae.


 
Very nice tank, I was thinking of going with a grass look for my second 46 Bowfront scape but was worried it would be boring to look at. Yours is definitely not boring, simply beautiful! Very nice!

I had that Coralife light fixture over my tank but found it ate through bulbs very quickly. I even went through over 4 fixtures to solve the problem. The fixtures were from Big Al’s and they admitted to there being a problem with those particular fixtures. They gave me a credit towards a different brand. I’ve switched to an Aquatic Life fixture and so far so good.


----------



## Hatonhed (Oct 30, 2012)

Old thread I know, but, was that a dual t5no? I am running the dual t5no and a marineland single bright marineland led on thr same tank. I am trying to figure out if this is acceptable light for a low to medium lit tank with DIY co2? Thanks for the replys!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2008)

Supplemental CO2 will always give you better growth, even in a low-moderately lit tank. Add CO2 BEFORE adding more light.


----------



## Hatonhed (Oct 30, 2012)

But with the given light set up, would you consider what I have to be low light, moderate, high? Or just not enough light? Thanks again!!!


----------

